

Consider Mercurial (Yes, Mercurial, not Git) - ciaranarcher
http://flydillonfly.wordpress.com/2012/03/25/consider-mercurial-yes-mercurial-not-git/

======
derekerdmann
I don't understand why msysgit is always considered an obstacle to using Git
on Windows. I suspect the author isn't aware that one of the options in the
installer is to "use Git from the Windows command prompt," which adds the got
executable to the system path. I use Git from Powershell almost daily, and it
works fine.

------
pbreit
In case folks are not aware, Bitbucket has a good free plan for hosting
private Hg repos.

~~~
aphistic
They also support git repos now as well. I like to use them for my private git
repos.

------
justncase80
I just think hg is better. It's simpler, it's still full featured, its pretty
sweet.

